# User/Sreen Name Change



## BMW/R1200RT (Oct 9, 2020)

I have sent a couple emails via the "Contact Us" link at bottom of page asking is it possible to change user/screen name....Have not received a reply


----------



## flatbroke (Oct 9, 2020)

farnknitti said:


> I have sent a couple emails via the "Contact Us" link at bottom of page asking is it possible to change user/screen name....Have not received a reply


Yes all things are possible especially with the help of 

 bmudd14474


 pineywoods
 or 

 pc farmer


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 9, 2020)

Farn,

Send me a PM about it but I will tell you that the username you want is taken. So let me know of what else you would like it to be and we will check that one.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 9, 2020)

THERE YOU GO!
AL


----------

